# What am I doing wrong? (see video)



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

ur static, in the backseat, not using your lower body, not using the radius and not trusting the board...you ride like an old soccer mom driving a beat to shit caravan

get dynamic, get on the nose, bend your knees and use your ankles and feet, use the radius of the board and trust the board...instead of pushing it around...get it up on edge and let it run. you are not stacked and aligned nor aggressive...ur right ur just sliding around...definitely not carving

so start by figuring out what i just said...and get some lessons


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

You're just swishing your back foot around.

You need to get your weight on your front foot more in the initiation of the turn and try turning with your shoulder first. Bend those knees!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

You're actually doin what many people do!!!!!

Instead of headin of down the hill as fast as you can, try to go from one side of the trail all the way across the slope to the other side!!!!!

Use big arcs, slow it down and concentrate on feeling your whole edge biting into the snow while you do it!!!!!

Also keep your knees bent, shoulders in line with your nose and tail, and weight centered evenly over the board!!!!!

Slow it down and relax!!!!! It's not a race to the lift line!!!!!


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Mizu Kuma said:


> It's not a race to the lift line!!!!!


It's not?!!


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Initiate your turns with your front foot, knees bend and push your front shin forward to put more pressure on your edge. keep your body centered over the board without bending down from your waist. Follow through with your backfoot as you start to turn and keeping your edge. Try to NOT let your backfoot lead your turns that would be ruddering or basically skidding down the hill. You will also do the same action for your heelside carve except you look first over your shoulder to where you want to go then lift your front toes up, squat down but not too low,as soon as you start to turn heelside follow through with your back foot and hold your turn/carve for a liitle bit, then smoothly go back to your toeside. Hope this helps:happy:


----------



## Tuan209 (Dec 26, 2008)

All the advise here is great and correct but I suggest you take some lessons. 

Getting feedback from an instructor will enable you to learn quicker and not develop bad habits. 

To be honest, there are quite a few things you need to work on to get your balance and form correct. 

If you can't get an instructor, I suggest you subscribe to Snowboard Addiction or Snomie to learn the basics one step at a time. 

Also have someone record you each time out and see if you can spot your mistakes.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Manicmouse said:


> It's not?!!


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Slow it down and relax!!!!!


If there is one person on this forum who has absolutely no right to tell anybody here to relax, it is Mr. Exclamation/Question Marks.

C'mon Mizu, relax?????
You?????
LOL!!!!!
:hairy:


----------



## chickenhide (Jan 3, 2015)

Awesome advice cause I do the same thing OP does...lots of back foot action but not confident enough to use my front more. I believe its about getting over fear. But I slide all around the hill just like that


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

GreyDragon said:


> If there is one person on this forum who has absolutely no right to tell anybody here to relax, it is Mr. Exclamation/Question Marks.
> 
> C'mon Mizu, relax?????
> You?????
> ...


Okay then, GD!!!!!!!!!!

See, I drew those last exclamation marks out a little that time!!!!! :hairy:


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Someone should create a snowboarding teaching aid that's an audio file on loop screaming "lean on your front foot!"

That's how I taught my wife, and we're still married (somehow).


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Manicmouse said:


> Someone should create a snowboarding teaching aid that's an audio file on loop screaming "lean on your front foot!"
> 
> That's how I taught my wife, and we're still married (somehow).


because she enjoys snowboarding and you are a dependable ride. *cough


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

snowklinger said:


> because she enjoys snowboarding and you are a dependable ride. *cough


:facepalm3:


----------



## Mel M (Feb 2, 2012)

There's lots of little things going on as mentioned (backseat riding, body misalignment, etc.). You can find a lot of instructional vids or get a lesson.

The one thing I wanted to add is slow down to get faster. Too many times, I see that friends do the same thing. What I mean is that they point down and brake. Steering with you're front foot is turning, steering with you're back foot is braking. You can't get these little nuances down going at a speed you're not comfortable with. You'll plateau like crazy. True, speed helps, like a lot of people say, but only to a point.

Until this day, I might warm up doing small dynamic carves on a green before I go rip it up on a double black.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

You are not even using the edges. USE THEM EDGES!!!
Get the board up, get aggressive.
If I can't see the bottom of your board, you are not carving right.


----------



## jxs1984 (Jan 20, 2015)

thanks for the advices! went snowboarding yesterday and I'm seeing how this technique really works. knees bent, weight on the front feet, gained a little speed and pressed my toes like i'm digging the edge into the snow. I can feel the snowboard doing the work for me. it also feels much more stable and not as nerve wrecking as sliding my back foot around expecting to fall. :jumping1:


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

jxs1984 said:


> thanks for the advices! went snowboarding yesterday and I'm seeing how this technique really works. knees bent, weight on the front feet, gained a little speed and pressed my toes like i'm digging the edge into the snow. I can feel the snowboard doing the work for me. it also feels much more stable and not as nerve wrecking as sliding my back foot around expecting to fall. :jumping1:


I used to do the same thing in your video...i took it back down to easier trails and took my time going back and forth making sure I was doing it correctly. This weekend I spent a good bit of time on the blacks and it feels waaaay better than how I used to go down. Each time was better and better...leading with that front foot makes all the difference. I still have some work to do on my toe edge, but my heel sides are nice and smooth, my weight naturally shifts through the turn. For me, I need to trust my toe side edge more and be more dynamic/aggressive when leaning into that turn. I also need to trust the board/my balance - I'm NOT going to tip over . Keep working at it and if you can, try to grab a lesson. It's an amazing feeling as you slice through that snow. I feel like my board and I bonded over the weekend on those blacks and on some churned up, moguly runs...as weird as that may sound.


----------



## B.House (Jan 23, 2015)

Everyone is giving the OP great advice... I won't really add anything special, but simplify it to one thing that always helped me to focus on when I was learning...

BEND YOUR KNEES.

if you bend your knees and get in a lower, more athletic stance, a lot of the other things mentioned here will start to naturally work themselves out (weight on front foot, feeling the edge, shifting body weight to initiate a carve, etc).

Even now, as I consider myself a very capable boarder, when I feel as if I'm not riding my best it's usually bc I'm tired or lazy and am not getting my legs into every movement.


----------



## jxs1984 (Jan 20, 2015)

1 year later... how am I doing now?






Is there anything I need to do to improve or be aware of?

(Ignore the pink snowboard. I was using my gf's snowboard while my new one is shipping)


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

> Is there anything I need to do to improve or be aware of?
> 
> (Ignore the pink snowboard. I was using my gf's snowboard while my new one is shipping)


go get on a more challenging hill...

so ur not man enough to admit its your pink board?


----------



## jxs1984 (Jan 20, 2015)

wrathfuldeity said:


> go get on a more challenging hill...
> 
> so ur not man enough to admit its your pink board?


I'll get a video of me on blue runs this weekend...

and no, this is really my gf's snowboard! 146cm lol


----------



## stillz (Jan 5, 2010)

Incoming wall of text with know-it-all instructor babble included. Also, take lessons. This is no substitute for an actual, in-person lesson.

Everyone always wants to know what they're doing wrong. There is no wrong way to snowboard unless you're not having fun. Or if you're sideslipping pow. That's wrong, too.

The backpack threw me off a little at first; it makes you look really hunched over. Still, I think you could extend the hips a little more on your toe side. This will allow a more upright spinal posture, with your center of mass balanced over the toe edge. Leaning less and being more directly over your edge should help if you have problems with variable/icy conditions (and who doesn't?).

It looks like you're more active with the front foot to start your turns this year, but you're still not very dynamic. Try moving more! Get loose! Experiment. The biggest thing to remember about dynamic movements is to continue them through the entire turn. If my turn takes exactly 4 seconds to come around, I want to match that duration and make my dynamic movement also take exactly 4 seconds, whether that movement is dropping my body closer to the board, moving fore and aft, or pushing the board away. What you don't want is to burn through your range of motion before you're done turning and get stuck. At that point you're no longer driving the board and you're back to merely riding. You may also get some chatter and instability when that happens.

You want to maintain an aligned, neutral, athletic position, but don't get stiff and rigid. That would defeat the purpose of being in an athletic position, right? You need to be mobile and loose and springy to really flow from one turn to the next. Just experiment with moving around on the board while you ride. How high can you ride? How low? How smoothly can you transition from high to low? Again, make it take up the whole turn. Try not to go into autopilot mode, but rather see if you can drive your board all the way down the mountain. Make everything about your turns intentional, and always be moving. Statues don't snowboard very well. The more you experiment, the more you'll figure out which movements work, when they work (timing is important), and how they can fit into your style.






This guy understands being dynamic and mobile on his board. There's a lot of good high-level riding here. Note how the rider's center of mass moves closer and farther away from the board as he rides. On the rare instances where he does get some chatter (usually heel side during large radius carves), it also happens to be when he gets to the end of a range of motion. Even with the quicker movements, they're generally progressive and blended. Watch the carving segments closely. He doesn't just set the board way up on edge and hang out while the turn comes around, he's starting with a mellow edge angle and increases it through the whole turn until it's time to start the next turn. For the intermediate level demonstrations, he's dialing the dynamic movements way, WAY back, and that's really the difference between intermediate and advanced riding. Advanced riders generally utilize more range of motion, and their dynamic movements are effective, progressive, versatile, and blended. Also, be patient while dialing this stuff in. It won't come instantly, but it will come. Just keep practicing. That's what I do, anyway.


----------



## jxs1984 (Jan 20, 2015)

Shitty weather but it's the best I can do for now. I think I need to work on flat basing and smoothen out my toe to heelside transition on the next snowboard trip... opinions/tips?


----------



## Thebombster (Feb 13, 2016)

Improving Atleast you don't look like a tree glued to a board anymore


----------



## Judokick (Dec 1, 2015)

Mizu Kuma said:


> You're actually doin what many people do!!!!!
> 
> Instead of headin of down the hill as fast as you can, try to go from one side of the trail all the way across the slope to the other side!!!!!
> 
> ...


 take it easy on the exclamation marks FFS


----------



## Judokick (Dec 1, 2015)

jxs1984 said:


> 1 year later... how am I doing now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


step one, lose the backpack, Jeremy Jones.


----------



## jxs1984 (Jan 20, 2015)

Judokick said:


> step one, lose the backpack, Jeremy Jones.


Perhaps I shall give it to the cameraman to hold it next time. That bag is full of goodies like powerade, gummi bears, reese pieces and is useful for when we want to put the gopro away. I'm no Jeremy Jones! lol.

_edit: ok i have a teeny tiny confession... i wear jeremy jones underwear everytime i go snowboarding_


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Judokick said:


> take it easy on the exclamation marks FFS


How about you go and get yourself fucked!!!!!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

wrathfuldeity said:


> go get on a more challenging hill...


ur improved....but get on a more challenging hill....the hill looks boooring and rather flat


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

jxs1984 said:


> Shitty weather but it's the best I can do for now. I think I need to work on flat basing and smoothen out my toe to heelside transition on the next snowboard trip... opinions/tips?


Getting better. But still kicking around the rear foot instead of initiating turns with the front foot. 

Smaller problems: Looks like you’re still leaning back too much. And sometimes bending over at the waist and some ‘invisible girlfriend’, especially on toeside turns.
Finally, you’re still pretty static and just moving the board from side to side below your upper body. Work on extending and bending your legs while riding straight/on one edge.

But overall much better. Really work on getting rid off the backfoot ruddering - that is the biggest issue and needs to be fixed. The rest will come with time.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Here's a crazy idea...take a few lessons from a qualified instructor instead of getting a slew of opinions from the internet.


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

GreyDragon said:


> Here's a crazy idea...take a few lessons from a qualified instructor instead of getting a slew of opinions from the internet.


Hey, don't discount this ^^^ just because GreyDragon is being a bit snarky.

I thought I could snowboard...... and then I joined the Ski Patrol and found out that I had many, many bad habits and incorrect techniques that I was not even aware of. I could ride any terrain I wanted to ride and as fast as I wanted to go so I thought I had it down. "Not only am I not good...but I suck" was a tough pill to swallow....though it explained why i was not improving. 

Unlearning years and years of bad habits was and remains very difficult. If I get into difficult terrain I have to focus or I revert to those bad habits....because they are ingrained over decades! I'm not saying I've got it set now, because I don't.....just saying that I wish I had receiving the instruction at the front end. Had I...then perhaps...perhaps...i would have decades of correct technique seared into my memory instead.

No, you don't need lessons...but it sure might pay off in the long run. I wish I had taken a few.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Alpine Duke said:


> Hey, don't discount this ^^^ just because GreyDragon is being a bit snarky.
> 
> I thought I could snowboard...... and then I joined the Ski Patrol and found out that I had many, many bad habits and incorrect techniques that I was not even aware of. I could ride any terrain I wanted to ride and as fast as I wanted to go so I thought I had it down. "Not only am I not good...but I suck" was a tough pill to swallow....though it explained why i was not improving.
> 
> ...


^ This. So much this.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Alpine Duke said:


> Hey, don't discount this ^^^ just because GreyDragon is being a bit snarky.
> 
> I thought I could snowboard...... and then I joined the Ski Patrol and found out that I had many, many bad habits and incorrect techniques that I was not even aware of. I could ride any terrain I wanted to ride and as fast as I wanted to go so I thought I had it down. "Not only am I not good...but I suck" was a tough pill to swallow....though it explained why i was not improving.
> 
> ...


LOL!
Yes, I was being a bit snarky, but I was serious with the suggestion.

Coming on here with a minute or two of video for members here to analyze is a very slow and inefficient way to improve. We can only see from a limited view, and some aspects of this person's riding may not be apparent.

Get a few lessons from a certified instructor, for exactly the reasons mentioned above. While the advice presented in this thread may all be good, it could be confusing as well, coming from different sources.

Progression will be faster when analysis is direct, concise, and consistent.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

GreyDragon said:


> LOL!
> Yes, I was being a bit snarky, but I was serious with the suggestion.
> 
> Coming on here with a minute or two of video for members here to analyze is a very slow and inefficient way to improve. We can only see from a limited view, and some aspects of this person's riding may not be apparent.
> ...


I took the opportunity to get a "private" lesson in Aspen a few years back. I say "private" because it was a class with only two people  The instructor basically took us on a guided tour all over the resort and even when pressed didn't really give much advice on technique.

I guess it would have been different if I had been paying private lesson rates and maybe that particular instructor didn't really give a fuck - though he seemed nice enough. The only other option is that my technique needed no improving - but I know my limitations!

Short story: find an instructor by recommendation, make it clear at the start what you plan on getting out of the lesson.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Manicmouse said:


> Short story: find an instructor by recommendation, make it clear at the start what you plan on getting out of the lesson.


Excellent advice!

I've heard similar snowboard lesson horror stories and they shouldn't happen.
Know what you want out of the lesson and ask about the instructor's credentials (certification level, years of experience) before you pay.


----------



## jxs1984 (Jan 20, 2015)

yea i'm gonna have to agree... i'm thinking fuck it and get some lessons.


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

Snowboarding Lessons Do I Need Them?: The Answer to my Experiment Part 2 | Snowboarding Profiles


----------



## jxs1984 (Jan 20, 2015)

Alright so I took a 2-hour lesson the day before and I'm pretty much worn out on the second day of snowboarding as you can see in the beginning of the video, I was resting. The instructor forced me to learn new things to break out of my old habits. He corrected my toe side turns and stated that I was not pushing my stomach out. Told me to slow down my heel-toe or toe-heel side transition as I was doing it too quickly. Forced me to ride switch and I was having fun buttering! I also gained confidence to bomb straight down a black trail. I learned so much that day.

Sad part is... I found out I have this issue called "edge high" on my heel side edge and i was told to take it to a shop for repair. The heel side edge felt like it wants to lock in and the feedback of the board felt really erratic... so my heel side carving on thin snow/ice sucked ass.






I would totally do lessons again.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

jxs1984 said:


> He corrected my toe side turns and stated that I was not pushing my stomach out. I learned so much that day.
> 
> 
> 
> I would totally do lessons again.


Good to hear that you got a lot out of the lesson and would go back for another.
I'll reiterate the advice to know what you want out of the lesson and speak to the snow school director about who will be your instructor. Sounds like you did well with this lesson.

Technical point: push your pelvis forward, not your stomach out. Subtle difference perhaps, but more illustrative of the motion of which you should be thinking.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Your edge switching is kinda rough yes. There is almost no unweight, switch edge, weight motion. Your body is still kinda stiff but it could be just the condition you are not being able to really push the board hard.
A good way to see how your carving transition is look at the lines you've created.


----------



## jesboogie (Oct 26, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/Illustrated-G...4934&sr=1-4&keywords=snowboarding+illustrated


I swear by this book and have bought a number of copies for my ride buddies. Strong angulation, dynamic lower body movements, very quiet upper body and head movement. I heart snowboarding . JD


----------



## jxs1984 (Jan 20, 2015)

jesboogie said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Illustrated-G...4934&sr=1-4&keywords=snowboarding+illustrated
> 
> 
> I swear by this book and have bought a number of copies for my ride buddies. Strong angulation, dynamic lower body movements, very quiet upper body and head movement. I heart snowboarding . JD


ill order one thanks


----------



## livingood_neef (Apr 15, 2016)

lol that's gold


----------



## jxs1984 (Jan 20, 2015)

it's been a while. I need some more critiques..


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

How about attacking a few of those untouched powdery area's to the side instead of boarding straight down the track.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

jxs1984 said:


> it's been a while. I need some more critiques..


Well done mate, you've improved a lot. Nice work!


Craig64 said:


> How about attacking a few of those untouched powdery area's to the side instead of boarding straight down the track.


This ^^


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Manicmouse said:


> Well done mate, you've improved a lot. Nice work!
> 
> This ^^


It's been 5 years. 🤣


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Craig64 said:


> It's been 5 years. 🤣


I progress less every 5 years 😂


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Why are you cruising groomers instead of slashing those side stashes?!


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Craig64 said:


> It's been 5 years. 🤣


Look again


----------

